# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Affichage des icnes

## Hephaistion

Bonjour.

Les icnes des dossiers etc... Ne s'affichent pas correctement. Par exemple, au lieu de voir le dossier jaune, je vois une sorte d'cran blanc avec des trucs bizarr dedans. 
Sinon, je vois l'icne, mais une partie est cach par cette cran. 
Pourtant, hier, je n'avais pas ce problme l... 

Configuration : 

Processeur : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 XS Dual Core Processor 5000+
Carte graphique : GeForce 9800GT 1014 Mo DDR 3, a je sais pas ce que c'est : Dual dual -link DVI PCI Express
Systme d'exploitation : Vista


Merci d'avance ! 

Hephaistion.

----------

